# Done with "stuff"



## mass_burner (Feb 13, 2016)

It's been building for awhile, but I'm officially done with stuff. If I don't use it regularly, its got to go! Who's with me! 

Unfortunately, I only have real power in the basement, but that will have to do. No more saving stuff for future projects, no more spare parts, that never get used. Selling it all off. No exceptions. From now on, only JIT, immediate use, nothing unnecessary comes in.

Going lean and mean.Thoughts?


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 13, 2016)

Do it!

One thing I love about my local hardware store 5mins away is a liberal return policy.  Anything I have left over after a project I just take back.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 13, 2016)

Sigh... perhaps one day I'll be able to do that, too.   And you know that as soon as you do it you'll actually need one of the spare parts you purged.


----------



## DougA (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't consider anything 'non useful' until it is covered in rust with a thick layer of dust and moss growing on it. Even then, if I throw it out, I will regret it a week later when I find that it would have been exactly what I needed. 
The beauty of that policy is that 30 years later, the 'stuff' is now considered as either retro and the millenniums want it or it's an antique and valuable. You just need to hang in there another decade.

In the last few weeks, I've put ads up for a lot of my stuff and I'm getting way more than it's worth.


----------



## johneh (Feb 13, 2016)

I've found the day its gone is the day I will need it 
Last fall started to catalogue GM auto parts from late 60 and 70
That I have stored over the years who new there was such a market
for new old stock !!


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 13, 2016)

My problem is leftover lumber. Like 7' 2x4s, can't return them. Large but not full, sheets of plywood and sheetrock.


----------



## DougA (Feb 13, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> My problem is leftover lumber. Like 7' 2x4s, can't return them. Large but not full, sheets of plywood and sheetrock.


Time to build another wood shed.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2016)

Highbeam, you made me lol.  It's all too  familiar.  I am notorious for holding onto 1/2 yd. pcs. of fabric (much of which was expensive and its return rejected by customers), but practically? how many toss pillows does the world really need?  I routinely cull the herd and place it kerbside on a sunny weekend... it's gone in a couple of hours.  Passin' on the joy and wonder of fabric!


----------



## semipro (Feb 14, 2016)

Reminds me of George Carlin on "stuff".


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2016)

I love it up here in Maine . . . as Bobbin' said . . . place something halfway decent along the road/street with a "Free" sign and even when you live on a rarely driven road like I do, 9 times out of 10 it will be gone in a day. Got rid of an older, functioning dishwasher (and they even took the cardboard "Free" sign as well).


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2016)

George Carlin... a national treasure.  No wonder the helpmeet and I have no problem laughing all measure of inappropriate material!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 14, 2016)

the sounds like an episode from "American Pickers". How many times do you hear a seller say," found it free on the side of the road"


----------



## Knots (Feb 14, 2016)

It's a fine line between saving stuff that you'll never use and running so lean that you always have to go to the store 5 times during every project.

Ever try to help your buddy fix something and you need a washer to complete the job and he doesn't even have any on hand?


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> My problem is leftover lumber. Like 7' 2x4s, can't return them. Large but not full, sheets of plywood and sheetrock.


I had 2 wood carts, getting rid of one and consolidating onto the other. Will deal with that smaller cart later


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2016)

johneh said:


> I've found the day its gone is the day I will need it
> Last fall started to catalogue GM auto parts from late 60 and 70
> That I have stored over the years who new there was such a market
> for new old stock !!


I have a '69 Buick that I drive, I have one large bin of spare parts, buying no more until I need them.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2016)

Knots said:


> It's a fine line between saving stuff that you'll never use and running so lean that you always have to go to the store 5 times during every project.
> 
> Ever try to help your buddy fix something and you need a washer to complete the job and he doesn't even have any on hand?


True, but inherent, i hope, in my premise is space. I have several bins with nails, screws, washers etc separated. Also, use is the driving factor.


----------



## DougA (Feb 14, 2016)

I just sold the scaffolding I bought a year ago to install the new stove pipe and stone wall on my 16' ceiling. Paid $240 on sale but the new cost has gone to over $500. not on sale. Sold for $340. 
Cost of stuff from China is going through the roof with the sinking Cdn dollar. I'm happy to get a few months use then sell it for a profit of a hundred.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't purge, just organize better.  I am blessed with many out building to store "junk " till it's time to you it.


----------



## Knots (Feb 15, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> I have a '69 Buick that I drive, I have one large bin of spare parts, buying no more until I need them.


Post it up!  Here's one of the reasons I have parts on hand:


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> Going lean and mean.Thoughts?


I did that for a little while.  Now the pellet boiler and its six tons of pellets have made a dent in my effort.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 15, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> I did that for a little while.  Now the pellet boiler and its six tons of pellets have made a dent in my effort.


But those are useful.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, with oil locally at 1.79....


----------



## semipro (Feb 15, 2016)

And pellets going up in price....


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, if it wouldn't be a pellet boiler, it'd be a wood boiler, and instead of the pellets in the basement, I'd have a stack of wood, oh, and a thousand gallon tank!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 15, 2016)

I try to stay as minimal as possible.  But my "stuff" is pretty organized.  Akro bins are your friend.  

I can't seem to every throw out any bolts, nuts or screws.  I even have a hard time doing it at work.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 15, 2016)

Yup.  I have minimal storage space here.  I've been giving serious thought to simplifying and minimizing.  Going to do a major reorganization and purge this spring.

My dad is one of those guys that seemingly has one of everything on hand.  I have to fight that influence.  He isn't a hoarder, its all organized, but he has a lot more space to store it all.

I'm done keeping random leftover materials and other junk.  Tools and equipment, yes.  Parts and pieces, no.

-SF


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 16, 2016)

SlyFerret said:


> Yup.  I have minimal storage space here.  I've been giving serious thought to simplifying and minimizing.  Going to do a major reorganization and purge this spring.
> 
> My dad is one of those guys that seemingly has one of everything on hand.  I have to fight that influence.  He isn't a hoarder, its all organized, but he has a lot more space to store it all.
> 
> ...


I started burning up my left over lumber in last few days in my basement stove. Had to cut some down to size. Only keeping choice boards. Took 2 car loads if stuff to the transfer station this weekend.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 18, 2016)

I also setup up rolling metal racks/  wood shelves that came with the place around the perimeter and am putting everything on them that I can. I plan to first clear all the floor space, then work on the racks, donating, selling, recycling as I go.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 18, 2016)

I have several heavy duty shelves from HD. Also using some plastic totes.  They help to keep things together and save floor space by storing vertically.
Another thing I did, before the pellet storage thing, was finally put up the sheetrock that I had stored down there for years on the basement walls.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 18, 2016)

The heavy duty adjustable wire racks on castors are awesome for garages.  I put all of my fluids, chainsaws, gas, oil, ect on it...and I can move it out of the way to clean underneath.  They are $500+ new for a big one, but you can usually find used on craigslist.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 19, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> The heavy duty adjustable wire racks on castors are awesome for garages.  I put all of my fluids, chainsaws, gas, oil, ect on it...and I can move it out of the way to clean underneath.  They are $500+ new for a big one, but you can usually find used on craigslist.


Agree, got a few off CL, French company makes them, very HD, can hold alot if weight and still movable. Once I get rid of stuff, I'll tear down/ burn the wood stationary racks.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 20, 2016)

Some stuff set by the side of the road with a "free" sign seems to stay. Solution: put a sign with a price on it and a phone number, and it will disappear from "theft" in no time.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2016)

I find the opposite is true here.  I got rid of several things with a 'free' sign last summer.  Not least of all, that stupid ass chipper/shredder.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2016)

The best way to get rid of "stuff" is moving. It forces you to actually look at everything you have and decide if it comes or goes.

We have toys that belong to our kids from when they were 1-2 years old as well as clothing for kids. We give it to local shelters and the needy. With all my kids stuff in the house, I don't have any room for MY stuff 

Andrew


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2016)

And then, the opposite is true.  If the move is into a bigger house, the amount of "stuff" expands until the bigger house is filled.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 20, 2016)

jebatty said:


> Some stuff set by the side of the road with a "free" sign seems to stay. Solution: put a sign with a price on it and a phone number, and it will disappear from "theft" in no time.


I just moved here 5 years ago, and a lot of the stuff is from that move! 

I live on a dead end street with 6 properties on it. We have a "boutique" at the dump for unwanted, useable stuff.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 20, 2016)

All kidding aside, does anyone have any emotional reaction to stuff? If so, what is it? When you don't want to toss/recycle something that's been gathering dust for 5+ years, is it really cause you might use it someday? I've had to fight that in the past (never been a hoarder) now it's way easier.


----------



## semipro (Feb 20, 2016)

Dang right! And sometimes holding on too it longer only makes it harder to get rid of. 
I laugh at my shop in the basement.  Every so often I reorganize just to be able to fit a bit more in.  
Decreasing returns for the effort for sure.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Feb 20, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> The best way to get rid of "stuff" is moving. It forces you to actually look at everything you have and decide if it comes or goes.
> 
> We have toys that belong to our kids from when they were 1-2 years old as well as clothing for kids. We give it to local shelters and the needy. With all my kids stuff in the house, I don't have any room for MY stuff
> 
> Andrew


We put our house on the market last Spring.  Filled a 30 yards dumpster between the house and garage.

I still filled a 27' enclosed trailer with all my garage "stuff" I didn't want to throw out.

Showing the house sure made us stay organized and took lots of effort.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 21, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> All kidding aside, does anyone have any emotional reaction to stuff? If so, what is it? When you don't want to toss/recycle something that's been gathering dust for 5+ years, is it really cause you might use it someday? I've had to fight that in the past (never been a hoarder) now it's way easier.


No.  It's just that when I clean, it's scorched earth.  It never fails, within a week or two of a rage cleaning session, I end up needing something that I purged.

It's just the way my luck runs.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 24, 2016)

SlyFerret said:


> No.  It's just that when I clean, it's scorched earth.  It never fails, within a week or two of a rage cleaning session, I end up needing something that I purged.
> 
> It's just the way my luck runs.


Yes, but you have a cleaner, less cluttered space every second, not just once or twice.


----------



## jeffesonm (Feb 26, 2016)

I hate getting rid of stuff, not because of any emotional attachment, but because inevitably the day I get rid of it is the day before I need it.

I browse free Craiglist all the time and find tons of great stuff on there:

3 year old glacier bay toilet... looks/works fine and replaced my 1957 slowly leaking piece of junk for the cost of a new wax ring
A bunch of 16' pressure treated 2x10's and 8' 4x4s that have come in handy for all sorts of projects.
15 4x8 sheets of 7/16 OSB and ~50 4' 2x4s that went into my wood shed
6' tall, 3' across ficus tree in a huge (30 gal?) pot
40 linear feet of cast iron baseboard... kind of regretting that pickup, but worst case I'm sure someone would come take it away


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm with you. I was keeping spare computer parts i've collected over the years for my customers, figuring every now and then i'd be able to help someone out with either a really old PC or getting them a hard to find wire or peripheral instantly. I wound up having a 1200 sq ft attic filled with junk in 1 location and my home office cluttered, then i started putting stuff in 55 gallon totes and storing some of it outside.
No more - most of the stuff is now gone. I have 1 tote left and this weekend im working on clearing it out. If the customers pc is so old i cant get parts, then its time to buy new.

The real problem is the hard drives, in order to get rid of them i have to physically destroy them. that was a pita.


----------



## jeffesonm (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr.Faustus said:


> The real problem is the hard drives, in order to get rid of them i have to physically destroy them. that was a pita.


Good use for a log splitter.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr.Faustus said:


> I'm with you. I was keeping spare computer parts i've collected over the years for my customers, figuring every now and then i'd be able to help someone out with either a really old PC or getting them a hard to find wire or peripheral instantly. I wound up having a 1200 sq ft attic filled with junk in 1 location and my home office cluttered, then i started putting stuff in 55 gallon totes and storing some of it outside.
> No more - most of the stuff is now gone. I have 1 tote left and this weekend im working on clearing it out. If the customers pc is so old i cant get parts, then its time to buy new.
> 
> The real problem is the hard drives, in order to get rid of them i have to physically destroy them. that was a pita.


Yea, computer parts are a losing game. Even if you keep them going, their going to be obsolete due to the processor speed and memory handling limitations. Unless you want to keep using the same programs forever and not use the internet.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 11, 2016)

Bobbin said:


> George Carlin... a national treasure.  No wonder the helpmeet and I have no problem laughing all measure of inappropriate material!


Funny, I just thought about Carlin the other day.  I took a girlfriend to a Carlin concert in Portland in the mid 70's.  Unfortunately, it was in the middle of his drug-dazed days and the concert was embarrassing.  Some asked for their money back, but I never did.  I forgave it, although I'm not sure Pam ever did...


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 11, 2016)

If you really want to get rid of stuff, move.  I've done it many times but I think I still have as much as ever regardless.


----------



## semipro (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought about this thread last weekend as I was converting an old shop vac into one that would handle drywall dust.  I was modifying the vac to incorporate a water bath and "dip tube" on the inlet so that the water would trap incoming dust. After spending a bit of time in my junk pile and shed I found I had everything I needed. 
I'm not sure the respective savings of time and money for this one victory justifies my "maintenance" of all the stuff though.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 11, 2016)

semipro said:


> I thought about this thread last weekend as I was converting an old shop vac into one that would handle drywall dust.  I was modifying the vac to incorporate a water bath and "dip tube" on the inlet so that the water would trap incoming dust. After spending a bit of time in my junk pile and shed I found I had everything I needed.
> I'm not sure the respective savings of time and money for this one victory justifies my "maintenance" of all the stuff though.


My rules to live by regarding stuff:

1. When bringing anything into the house, no future projects, immediate use only.

2. With stuff already I have, if it hasn't been used for 1 year, toss, sell, donate.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 11, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> If you really want to get rid of stuff, move.  I've done it many times but I think I still have as much as ever regardless.


Why wait? It's easier when you're nor under all the other stress.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 18, 2016)

Another (and often most problematic) issue with stuff is getting buy-in from others in the house not necessarily on your mission. Some folks have a lot of romantic illusions and ill-fated plans that are never going to happen.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 2, 2016)

They had an expert on TV talking about clutter. She said until you get rid of it, don't touch it. Seems the more you handle something, the harder it is to throw it out.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 2, 2016)

Every time I dispose of something I thought I'd never need again, I have to go to Home Depot for another one the next day.  You can't win.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 3, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> Every time I dispose of something I thought I'd never need again, I have to go to Home Depot for another one the next day.  You can't win.


Yes, it happened to me the other day. But that's OK, if you throw out 10 things and need to buy 1 back. You're still ahead.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a neighbor once that always bought two of everything, figuring that if he needed it once, he'll probably need it again.  This was usually parts, hardware, materials, etc.  It sure worked out well for me one time when I needed to repair a tractor mower, local stores didn't have anything,  but he had what I needed.  He even welded it up for me.  Nice guy,  We were in a very rural area and he had a very enviable large shop.

I also had a retired friend that had owned a gun shop and was a gunsmith.  He couldn't bear to part with most of his stuff when he left the business, so he hauled it around every time he moved.  I needed a rear sight for a very old Winchester that was extremely hard to find the proper one that wasn't a repro.   I told him about it and he went to his garage and started pawing through stuff and came up with one.

Where we live now, we have some farmers and rancher friends.  They hardly ever need to go to town for anything.

I'm no horder, but I usually seem to find something that will work in a pinch and friends will always help each other out here.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 5, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> I had a neighbor once that always bought two of everything, figuring that if he needed it once, he'll probably need it again.  This was usually parts, hardware, materials, etc.  It sure worked out well for me one time when I needed to repair a tractor mower, local stores didn't have anything,  but he had what I needed.  He even welded it up for me.  Nice guy,  We were in a very rural area and he had a very enviable large shop.
> 
> I also had a retired friend that had owned a gun shop and was a gunsmith.  He couldn't bear to part with most of his stuff when he left the business, so he hauled it around every time he moved.  I needed a rear sight for a very old Winchester that was extremely hard to find the proper one that wasn't a repro.   I told him about it and he went to his garage and started pawing through stuff and came up with one.
> 
> ...


Did some more stuff removal yesterday. I start with three boxes, trash, donate, sell. Fill 'em up, git 'em out. I was saving a bunch of oak boards from a few old tables cause I liked the patina. I made a plant stand and put some wheels on it. After I did this it was way easier to toss the rest in the trash pile. I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 5, 2016)

Consolidated stuff from a smaller rank onto the larger rack. Took the smaller rack apart, 8x8, that steel frame with board for shelves type. 
I'm starting to see a lot more floor space. I love empty space.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 6, 2016)

I buy tools on sale...so that when I need them, I have them.  I have not once regretted getting good quality tools.  Money in the bank and there when you need them.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 6, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I buy tools on sale...so that when I need them, I have them.  I have not once regretted getting good quality tools.  Money in the bank and there when you need them.


1/2 and 9/16 sockets and wrenches I need to buy 3 of each as I never can find them.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 7, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> 1/2 and 9/16 sockets and wrenches I need to buy 3 of each as I never can find them.


I own almost entirely metric,,so for me it is 8, 10, and 12mm.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 8, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I own almost entirely metric,,so for me it is 8, 10, and 12mm.


I have them too for a vw, 13mm there.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 8, 2016)

I used to have a set of Whitworth tools when I was a teen, overhauling a Morris Minor.  I never understood the need for so many different measures then and  I still don't.  It's crazy.  The whole world is metric.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 9, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> I used to have a set of Whitworth tools when I was a teen, overhauling a Morris Minor.  I never understood the need for so many different measures then and  I still don't.  It's crazy.  The whole world is metric.


Except Burma, Liberia, and oh... that other country.


----------



## semipro (Apr 9, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> and oh... that other country.


The rest of the world laughs while we use "slugs" to differentiate lb mass from lb force.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 9, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> 1/2 and 9/16 sockets and wrenches I need to buy 3 of each as I never can find them.


Throw in the kids or Hubby "borrowing" tools and you learn to hide a small set out of general view.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 9, 2016)

I have been on a more minor purge here ... Unfortunately, since we live a 1/2 hour away from town and 1 hour away from stores with more convenient hours (hardware 1/2 hour away only open til noon on Saturday, no Sunday hours), it pays to have an assorted collection of parts and pieces.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 9, 2016)

semipro said:


> The rest of the world laughs while we use "slugs" to differentiate lb mass from lb force.


Well, that's one term I don't think I've ever actually used.  Except, of course, for those damn things in the garden...


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 10, 2016)

Big win! Sold my VW for thousands of dollars. 1/2 of the garage opened up and 3 large bins gone, extra parts. 

Also took 4 boxes to goodwill.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow ... you are really on a roll.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 11, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Wow ... you are really on a roll.


Thanks. I took a solid oak library drop leaf table to the local auction house for appraisal. I was shocked to see the appraisal was $50. The guy told me the market for antique furniture has fallen through the floor. I brought it back, I can use it in our cape cod house.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Apr 11, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> Thanks. I took a solid oak library drop leaf table to the local auction house for appraisal. I was shocked to see the appraisal was $50. The guy told me the market for antique furniture has fallen through the floor. I brought it back, I can use it in our cape cod house.


Did he give a reason why antique furniture value is so low?  Is the trend over?


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 11, 2016)

Buzz Saw said:


> Did he give a reason why antique furniture value is so low?  Is the trend over?


Tastes mainly. Its cyclical. I used to buy/refurbish/resell in the 90's and this table would bring in $500 easy.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 23, 2016)

Getting a stall at a flea market tomorrow. Bringing ~2 car loads of stuff. No reasonable, and some unreasonable, offers refused.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 23, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> Thanks. I took a solid oak library drop leaf table to the local auction house for appraisal. I was shocked to see the appraisal was $50. The guy told me the market for antique furniture has fallen through the floor. I brought it back, I can use it in our cape cod house.


That is so sad ... it is so hard to find decent real wood furniture without an insane cost.  The only problem with some of the older dining sets are the sizes with some being huge!  At that value on the table, the wood itself is worth more.... 
The "shabby chic" trend drives me crazy as I hate to see wood furniture painted...


----------



## wenger7446 (Apr 23, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> Getting a stall at a flea market tomorrow. Bringing ~2 car loads of stuff. No reasonable, and some unreasonable, offers refused.


Let us know how you make out.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 24, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> That is so sad ... it is so hard to find decent real wood furniture without an insane cost.  The only problem with some of the older dining sets are the sizes with some being huge!  At that value on the table, the wood itself is worth more....
> The "shabby chic" trend drives me crazy as I hate to see wood furniture painted...


I agree. Painting over 50+ years of  patina is lame, but other hardwoods like beech, maple, etc with less grain interest I'm OK with. Colonial furniture was painted sometimes 4-5 times over the years.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 24, 2016)

I have an old dresser stripped that had 4 layers of paint ... couldn't save the faux burling but will try to reproduce.  Somewhere along the line, it was too close to a stove or lived through a fire as one side has charring.  No longer has hutch or mirror ... missing long before I got it.  Family piece from the late 1800s complete with square head nails...  

Gradually working my way through inherited furniture to pass on to our kids.  20s dresser had 4 layers; late 1800/early 1900 had 3 layers awaiting a replacement mirror; 50s matched maple or birch dressers that also had 3 layers - one complete and in use; one about 50% complete.  Rebuilding drawers as I go so they can be used for the next 50-60 years without issue.  My one son acquired a 50s Cushman bedroom set when one of the neighbours changed to a queen size bed - dresser & mirror, nightstand and 4 poster bedframe for free!


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 24, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> I have an old dresser stripped that had 4 layers of paint ... couldn't save the faux burling but will try to reproduce.  Somewhere along the line, it was too close to a stove or lived through a fire as one side has charring.  No longer has hutch or mirror ... missing long before I got it.  Family piece from the late 1800s complete with square head nails...
> 
> Gradually working my way through inherited furniture to pass on to our kids.  20s dresser had 4 layers; late 1800/early 1900 had 3 layers awaiting a replacement mirror; 50s matched maple or birch dressers that also had 3 layers - one complete and in use; one about 50% complete.  Rebuilding drawers as I go so they can be used for the next 50-60 years without issue.  My one son acquired a 50s Cushman bedroom set when one of the neighbours changed to a queen size bed - dresser & mirror, nightstand and 4 poster bedframe for free!


Good for you. I only have one furniture project left. A staduim seat section of 4 seats attached. Solid oak with brass numbers at the top of the backrest. I already refinished it, only needs seat bottoms and backs, going with brown leather. 

I'm done stripping/sanding anything though, did my share.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 25, 2016)

One of my "stuff" items to get rid of/sell was a DR chipper on a trailer. Well, someone else made the decision for me. My garage was broken into last week, a few small things were taken, and then I noticed a big space was empty -- the chipper was gone too. Lesson learned. Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 25, 2016)

jebatty said:


> Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.


Healthy philosophy...


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 25, 2016)

jebatty said:


> Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.


Some of my "stuff" tells my family story so I'll let it go to my children.  Maybe it is false pride ... in my ancestors ... for picking up and moving to the unknown in the hope that they were building a better life for themselves and their children.  The kids know where to find my genealogy stuff and there is a listing of what came from where and who...  other than some of the furniture, items are smaller ie a seamstress tape that was bought in Quebec when they landed in Canada, a billy club from the Buffalo cop, a necklace from South Africa aquired during restoration... and photos of them all

However, your scenario is very different ... I have had our property violated and items stolen ... to buy drugs.  We know who but didn't have all the serial numbers to prove it (even though one confessed).  Why should I let it go when someone takes my property that I have worked hard to pay for?  The offenders had no hard luck story and came from middle to upper class families.  I feel for what their families have been forced to deal with...


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 25, 2016)

For me everything is just metal, wood, plastic etc. I've developed a quick "oh, well" response when something is broken, lost. I appreciate machines, art, etc, but at the end of the day they're just stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 26, 2016)

jebatty said:


> One of my "stuff" items to get rid of/sell was a DR chipper on a trailer. Well, someone else made the decision for me. My garage was broken into last week, a few small things were taken, and then I noticed a big space was empty -- the chipper was gone too. Lesson learned. Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.



Maybe someone from Fargo, North Dakota needed it.


----------



## mass_burner (May 7, 2016)

I opted out of the flea market, had to tend to an electricity issue. 

Anyway, a friend/neighbor on the cape runs a bed & breakfast and has a little boutique/thrift shop for tourists. I am bringing my stuff there, it will have all summer main street foot traffic.


----------



## Jags (May 10, 2016)

Dunno - I have watched this thread since inception and have some mixed feelings.  To me I guess it depends on if it is "useful" stuff.  Some of that, I am sure, comes from my father who could make "something" out of "nothing" if he needed/wanted it.  I do much the same (learned from the best), so I do keep "stuff" around.  The extra belts or hoses on the wall...4 of those 6ft long 2x4 boards...The shelves of steel of all varieties...the tools,  the axle, etc.
These came from random "stuff" and this is just the bigger "stuff":









There are many others (these are just wood related) - and I wouldn't want to be without any of them. The joy that the electric tractor and trailer have brought to several of the grand kids is priceless.  It cost me the price of one switch and batteries.  The rest was built with "stuff"  (micro switches for the foot pedals, scrap wood, axle, tires, wiring, belts, etc).


----------



## Lake Girl (May 10, 2016)

Reminded me that some of my "stuff" is repurposed items... my trailer for my Kubota was originally a household oil tank.  Will try to remember to snap a pic...  I know there is one taken with her highness, Schatzi the GSD, riding in her carriage


----------



## mass_burner (May 10, 2016)

Repurposing I don't have an issue with. My basement bookcase,/AV rack, TV stand, kitchen counter and garage tool counter and drawers are all our old upstairs kitchen cabinets after remodel. 

But I only have so much space and I don't like clutter. I have a wood rack for improvising household fixes. But if something hasn't been used for a year, chances are it won't be.


----------



## Jags (May 11, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> But I only have so much space and I don't like clutter.


I do realize that in this arena I am far outside of the norm.  My shop is a 40x60 and my big shed is 52X74 and I have a couple of other smaller buildings I don't even count but are perfectly serviceable (and one of them sits dead empty). So "Space" is not an issue.


----------



## semipro (May 11, 2016)

jebatty said:


> Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.


I take pride not in ownership but in stewardship.  
I do get a good feeling about picking up something from the side of the road and fixing it up for my use or someone else's.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 11, 2016)

semipro said:


> I take pride not in ownership but in stewardship.
> I do get a good feeling about picking up something from the side of the road and fixing it up for my use or someone else's.


The local landfill drives me crazy as so many things that can be reused, repurposed, repaired...  I got a chuckle out of this story from earlier this year
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/programs/metromorning/roncesvalles-couch-clutch-1.3486748
Couch was left at the curb, no one picked it up to reuse so a thrifty lady stripped it of it's leather and repurposed into clutch purses.  She left one at the door of the leather donor's house


----------



## jatoxico (May 11, 2016)

semipro said:


> I take pride not in ownership but in stewardship.
> I do get a good feeling about picking up something from the side of the road and fixing it up for my use or someone else's.



Tough to be a good steward sometimes with the way a lot of things are built these days but I'm with you, I'm not a fan of the throw away society and try to keep stuff running/working and out of the landfill. Sometimes to the point of ridiculousness, my chinsey homeowner quality weed wacker is probably more than 20 yrs old as is one of my leaf blowers. Neither were very good units even when new. My Keurig makes me late almost everyday cause it's gotten so old and slow but I been keeping it running. I guess it could say the same about me so we are a good match .


----------



## jebatty (May 12, 2016)

What may speed up the Keurig is to clean the small filter screen at the bottom of water container. Flush and brush it both directions. Push the button to open the spring valve. We need to do that every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 12, 2016)

I repurposed my Keurig to my sisters house, couldn't stand the thing, so happy with my old drip style coffee pot that's on a timer.


----------



## jatoxico (May 12, 2016)

jebatty said:


> What may speed up the Keurig is to clean the small filter screen at the bottom of water container. Flush and brush it both directions. Push the button to open the spring valve. We need to do that every couple of weeks or so.


Yes, that has been part of my "maintenance" program. I'm guessing this unit is approaching 10 yrs old and the pump seems a bit tired. Funny thing is certain K Cups (e.g. the old de-caf I had on hand which I use very little of) seem to flow just fine. I wonder if the cups have changed over time requiring the newer machines to push more pressure than the older ones.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 19, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> And then, the opposite is true.  If the move is into a bigger house, the amount of "stuff" expands until the bigger house is filled.



True...happened to us just last month. We moved from a 3 bed multilevel to a large 4 bed colonial, and now the garage is packed with boxes. We used the garage at the old house, so I don't know where all this extra crap came from.

I have a feeling that the moving company forgot to unload a prior client's stuff and just dumped it in our garage. That's what I'm telling my wife, anyway.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 19, 2016)

lml999 said:


> True...happened to us just last month. We moved from a 3 bed multilevel to a large 4 bed colonial, and now the garage is packed with boxes. We used the garage at the old house, so I don't know where all this extra crap came from.
> 
> I have a feeling that the moving company forgot to unload a prior client's stuff and just dumped it in our garage. That's what I'm telling my wife, anyway.


My wife asks me about 5% or less about the stuff I get rid of. Of that, I'll catch some hell for ~1%. I'll can work with those odds.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 19, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> My wife asks me about 5% or less about the stuff I get rid of. Of that, I'll catch some hell for ~1%. I'll can work with those odds.



My wife mostly asks me about the stuff I'm _*not*_ getting rid of...

_*"How many bikes do you have? How many do you need? Why don't you sell a couple?"*_​
Do I ask her about her stuff? Nope, I know better than that!


----------



## jebatty (Jul 20, 2016)

The DR chipper that was stolen was recovered by the police and I got it back! And now I sold it, and also sold an old Cub Cadet lawn tractor with plow. With those gone a lot of space has been recovered in my utility building, which I will not fill up again. Now up for sale is a 12' boat and trailer, an old drill press, and a gas engine powered pump. Also, for no good reason I am getting rid of boxes of old papers. A local bank offers twice/year free shredding service, next one in November, and many boxes will headed to the bank. The mission continues to "get rid of stuff."


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2016)

jebatty said:


> One of my "stuff" items to get rid of/sell was a DR chipper on a trailer. Well, someone else made the decision for me. My garage was broken into last week, a few small things were taken, and then I noticed a big space was empty -- the chipper was gone too. Lesson learned. Stuff is stuff, and taking pride in stuff is false pride. Let it go.


Wow that would be safe around here,thieves dont take things that require any type of work. just things they can sell for a quick buck. I always let my non functioning rechargeble power tools(hot item for thieves) lay around in places that are likely to be broken into and never fails, they take out the trash.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> It's been building for awhile, but I'm officially done with stuff. If I don't use it regularly, its got to go! Who's with me!
> Going lean and mean.Thoughts?


You will be able to move into one of those tiny houses that you can heat with a candle.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 20, 2016)

jebatty said:


> The DR chipper that was stolen was recovered by the police and I got it back! And now I sold it, and also sold an old Cub Cadet lawn tractor with plow. With those gone a lot of space has been recovered in my utility building, which I will not fill up again. Now up for sale is a 12' boat and trailer, an old drill press, and a gas engine powered pump. Also, for no good reason I am getting rid of boxes of old papers. A local bank offers twice/year free shredding service, next one in November, and many boxes will headed to the bank. The mission continues to "get rid of stuff."


Yes! You're an inspiration.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 20, 2016)

Seasoned Oak said:


> You will be able to move into one of those tiny houses that you can heat with a candle.


We watch those tiny house shows on HGTV. I could so do that; wife on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> We watch those tiny house shows on HGTV. I could so do that; wife on the other hand, not so much.


I thinlk that would get old pretty quick especially for more than one person ,like sharing a prison cell


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 4, 2018)

Progress continues...busted up the last of my fixed wooden shelves the other day, consolidated the stuff, paint, stains, hardware in plastic stacked containers, etc onto a rolling metro wire rack half the size. I believe everything is now on wheels now.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 5, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> We watch those tiny house shows on HGTV. I could so do that; wife on the other hand, not so much.


I tell my wife I could do that any time!  As long as we have a 3,000 sqft garage and shop next to it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 5, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I tell my wife I could do that any time!  As long as we have a 3,000 sqft garage and shop next to it.


Yea you need somewhere to go when she is pissed. Cant get any distance in a tiny house.  Did you notice theres no such thing as a TINY GARAGE movement?


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 5, 2018)

I purged 5 years ago and to look at my garage and office you would never think anything happened.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 6, 2018)

Not gonna happen here. We're selling this place in ~10 years.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

Just sold an old dresser for $75, another 18 cu ft cleared. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Yea you need somewhere to go when she is pissed. Cant get any distance in a tiny house.  Did you notice theres no such thing as a TINY GARAGE movement?


There is a tiny out building thing, look little structures to read, work, yoga, etc. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m trying....I really am trying to understand the drive for this.  I don’t get it.  Without the room, without the stuff, I just wouldn’t be able to do most of the stuff I enjoy.  Where do you keep the lathe and the mill and the grinders and the tools and the toy car and backhoe, snowplow, etc.  How about the bass boat and the generator, and trailer, etc.  Could I live without any (or all) of these things? Sure.  Do I want to?  Heck no.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 7, 2018)

Im not at all interested in a tiny garage. Where would you put your full sized tractor ,saws. classic cars ,trucks .tools,stoves ect .Those things don't come in tiny sizes . Only thing I would be interested in a small size is a small cabin on wheels to park on an acre in the woods. I dont live there so I don't need all my stuff there and I don't want to ruin that tiny tax bill for vacant land but can still enjoy weekend getaways there..


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2018)

I can understand that.  I have a small cabin at the Mississippi River for the same reason - and for a typical couple or few days stay at a time.  The part that has me scratching my head is the ones that are eliminating their personal possessions to a bare minimum.  If the purpose is for mere existence and building a bank account thats fine, but for a lifestyle I personally think it would suck (and by suck - I mean bore the hell out of me).

I suppose with a tiny house would come the tiny dog and the .5 children.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

Jags said:


> I’m trying....I really am trying to understand the drive for this.  I don’t get it.  Without the room, without the stuff, I just wouldn’t be able to do most of the stuff I enjoy.  Where do you keep the lathe and the mill and the grinders and the tools and the toy car and backhoe, snowplow, etc.  How about the bass boat and the generator, and trailer, etc.  Could I live without any (or all) of these things? Sure.  Do I want to?  Heck no.



I have a full basement. Half is my work area, two 6 x 3 work table side by side. Here I have a band saw, grinder/wire wheel, mounted vise/anvil, band/wheel sander on or just off the table. I have a rolling 3 tier tool cart for handy glues, sprays and tools used all the time. 

I have a 2 car garage, half is my '69 Buick, with 9 ' work counter and shelves for auto tools only on the side. 

I just built an outdoor shed that houses ALL outdoor stuff, lawn tractor, patio furniture, yard tools, chipper, (I do keep my chain saws in the garage in the winter). And the snow thrower I need to keep in the back of the basement for obvious reasons. 

I'm simply removing all the stuff I don't use regularly, can get as I need it, or things/projects I'll never get to.


----------



## Knots (Mar 7, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> Just sold an old dresser for $75, another 18 cu ft cleared.



When my brother clears something out of the house, he puts an empty cardboard box in its place so his wife won't put something new there.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

Knots said:


> When my brother clears something out of the house, he puts an empty cardboard box in its place so his wife won't put something new there.



OMG! I thought that same thing. It really could be an interesting human study. So when all the space on a table top is filled with clutter, and you put another table next to it, that one will soon be filled with clutter--but what if you don't? Where does the clutter go? 

Rather than an empty box, which is good for drawers, I thought of making a 3 dimensional clutter substitute for counter tops. Just take all the clutter and glue it to a cardboard base, keep the top angled/irregular so additional clutter will fall off. Have it cover the area you want, then when you want to enjoy the space, just remove it and you have a clean counter.


----------



## Knots (Mar 7, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> Rather than an empty box, which is good for drawers, I thought of making a 3 dimensional clutter substitute for counter tops. Just take all the clutter and glue it to a cardboard base, keep the top angled/irregular so additional clutter will fall off. Have it cover the area you want, then when you want to enjoy the space, just remove it and you have a clean counter.



How about a countertop that just flips up vertical once a day?


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

How about a giant to pick up the house and shake out all the clutter.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 7, 2018)

If you've ever cleaned up an estate you can appreciate an effort to unclutter a place and probably unclutter your life toward the end. I pity whoever has to go through my stuff ,could take a lifetime.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 7, 2018)

Every year I get older, I plan on less stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> If you've ever cleaned up an estate you can appreciate an effort to unclutter a place and probably unclutter your life toward the end. I pity whoever has to go through my stuff ,could take a lifetime.


We have estate sales every other week here. A local has made it into a business. They take a lot of stuff that doesn't sell to goodwill.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep an open box near my basement bench for goodwill/savers donation. I must have taken at least 20-30 of them over the past 5 years.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanw (Mar 24, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> Just sold an old dresser for $75, another 18 cu ft cleared.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 Yeah I guess I told y'all guys. we have a whole house etc  to dispose of.? we can't even sell the purgatory house till w downsize and get rid of most everything there. Too embarrassed to even show the inside yet. Cause of so much "clutter and stuff. Not junk. but GOING.  from 2 houses to one
Pray for us cause Hubby says it wont all fit.. He right...we have and will lose so much in cleaning out and selling Purgatory house and property.
 m been doing CL for years.   auction will prob have to be it. not whole lot of calls in this small town compared to having items for sale on Cl say in a larger metro area. 
Heck it took weeks to give away  two older televisions. LOL


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 24, 2018)

IV got a whole commercial building 12000 Sf full of "stuff" . Took me 10 years to accumulate it and iv spent the last 20 trying to clean it out but it seems to be filling up more. I give up! . My kids will earn their inheritance.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 11, 2018)

2 big speakers, $150; car stereo $100; car bike rack $75. ~3.5 cu ft cleared. 

it's starting to catch on, my daughter/wife cleaned out the playroom 3 more things to sell a lot of clutter gone.


----------



## georgepds (Apr 11, 2018)

"Sigh... perhaps one day I'll be able to do that, too. And you know that as soon as you do it you'll actually need one of the spare parts you purged."

The only reason that happens is because you know it was there once you've thrown it away

If you did not throw it away, you'd probably have no clue it was there


----------



## georgepds (Apr 11, 2018)

"True, but inherent, i hope, in my premise is space. I have several bins with nails, screws, washers etc separated. Also, use is the driving factor."

I have bins like that. My friend Bob, when he picks through one ,calls it "vita morta e miracoli" (life death and miracles)


----------



## georgepds (Apr 11, 2018)

"We put our house on the market last Spring. Filled a 30 yards dumpster between the house and garage."

Twice in the last 20 years I rented a large dumpster and purged

First time it was my experiments in solar hot water. Second time it was the detritus of a decade of c band satellite


----------



## Ashful (Apr 12, 2018)

georgepds said:


> "Sigh... perhaps one day I'll be able to do that, too. And you know that as soon as you do it you'll actually need one of the spare parts you purged."
> 
> The only reason that happens is because you know it was there once you've thrown it away
> 
> If you did not throw it away, you'd probably have no clue it was there


Not true, for those of us with organized shops.  I have 1500 sq.ft. of very neatly work shop space, much of it being racks of bins of nicely organized tools and materials.

The number of times I've held on to something, to eventually throw it away and then need it within weeks of that, can't be counted on my ten fingers.  The latest was just a week ago.  I tossed two 6 inch drain pipe couplings two weeks ago, because they take up so much space, and then discovered a busted 6" drain line in the back yard just last weekend.  I had to take a 60 minute round-trip drive last Saturday to fetch a new one.


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Not true, for those of us with organized shops.  I have 1500 sq.ft. of very neatly work shop space, much of it being racks of bins of nicely organized tools and materials.
> 
> The number of times I've held on to something, to eventually throw it away and then need it within weeks of that, can't be counted on my ten fingers.  The latest was just a week ago.  I tossed two 6 inch drain pipe couplings two weeks ago, because they take up so much space, and then discovered a busted 6" drain line in the back yard just last weekend.  I had to take a 60 minute round-trip drive last Saturday to fetch a new one.


we have a several home centers and even closer local hdw stores. so at worst, a 5 min trip to the local aubuchan. but this does happen, at those times, I consider the alternative. well worth it imo.

Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Apr 14, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> we have a several home centers and even closer local hdw stores. so at worst, a 5 min trip to the local aubuchan. but this does happen, at those times, I consider the alternative. well worth it imo.
> 
> Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk



I have an Ace ten minutes away, and Home Depot or Lowe’s each 20-25 minutes away, but none of them stock anything over 4 inch, in drain pipe.   The 6” and 8” stuff is usually commercial distributor territory.


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 14, 2018)

I love my stuff and get new stuff all the time.

But a small house means that when new stuff comes old stuff must go.

So I have the same amount of stuff, just better, fancier and more expensive stuff -


----------



## mass_burner (May 12, 2018)

next is our old bikes...we have 7 old Schwinn's/Columbia's, etc including a Schwinn bike built for two from the 70's. They are hanging vertically now, but we don't need 7 old bikes. I'm gonna fix up 2 + the double and sell the rest.    

Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (May 12, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> next is our old bikes...we have 7 old Schwinn's/Columbia's, etc including a Schwinn bike built for two from the 70's. They are hanging vertically now, but we don't need 7 old bikes. I'm gonna fix up 2 + the double and sell the rest.
> 
> Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk



Bikes are something of a collection here, with kids of the age that go thru a given size in six months.  Two kids four years apart, so we keep one for each member of the family in the garage, and the slew of “in between” sizes that the older one has outgrown and the younger is not yet grown into in the basement boiler room.  I suppose this is the mode we’ll be in, with one object or another, until they go off to college, or otherwise.

My latest “stuff” thing is 3-point implements for the tractor.  I’ve started building sheds about the property to store them all.  A useful collection of stuff, but they do take some space.


----------



## semipro (May 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> My latest “stuff” thing is 3-point implements for the tractor. I’ve started building sheds about the property to store them all. A useful collection of stuff, but they do take some space.


Same here.  
I saw one guy who used dollies to store his 3-point stuff on so that he could keep it inside a building with a concrete floor.  He moved the implement to the tractor rather than the other way around.  Seemed like a good idea to me but I don't have that much indoor space with a smooth floor.


----------



## mass_burner (May 25, 2018)

doubling down. so I went to an estate sale near home...OMG, lady is 102 and had to move out. every room upstairs and down looked like a goodwill store. 95% trinkets, old pans, and just plain useless stuff. who knows, maybe she loved it, more power to her...but for me it was like a horror movie.


----------



## Ashful (May 25, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> doubling down. so I went to an estate sale near home...OMG, lady is 102 and had to move out. every room upstairs and down looked like a goodwill store. 95% trinkets, old pans, and just plain useless stuff. who knows, maybe she loved it, more power to her...but for me it was like a horror movie.



I blame Mothers Day.  Every year, nearly every kid in America buys their mom a useless shelf trinket.

Buy her booze, mom yells less at the kids, when she’s tipsy.


----------



## blades (May 25, 2018)

well that brought back a memory- ma had a thing  for Southern Comfort


----------



## gggvan (Dec 21, 2019)

Thought you were rid of me?  Ok, we decided to turn the basement into a entertainment /workout area. My office is already down there. We're leaving a 20x8x5 separated space for storage, next to the new 1/2 bath. 

So all my tools, supplies,  are being moved to the outdoor shed. Everything that doesn't fit into that storage space must go!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2019)

I have a 12000sf   commercial bldg  where i store most of my "stuff" . Took 10 yrs to fill it up and iv been trying to empty it for the last 25.


----------



## gggvan (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm probably going to need to add on to my outdoor shed to fit my tools, good thing it doesn't have a walls on either end.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2019)

Whoever dies with the most toys wins.


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2019)

Doing just the opposite. I don't want to leave my kids with a bunch of crap they have to figure out how to peddle.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah, too much waste in this world.


----------



## semipro (Dec 21, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Whoever dies with the most toys wins.


The definition of toys is important. 
For me its tools that allow me to create and build stuff.  
I won't claim I'm winning but I'm giving it a go.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2019)

semipro said:


> The definition of toys is important.
> For me its tools that allow me to create and build stuff.
> I won't claim I'm winning but I'm giving it a go.


My splurge is either good beer or tools. Trying to retire but still buying tools like im expanding.  Picked up 5 cases of great beer this week. and some cutting edge tools.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 22, 2019)

semipro said:


> The definition of toys is important.
> For me its tools that allow me to create and build stuff.
> I won't claim I'm winning but I'm giving it a go.



Exactly. My newest toy:


----------



## semipro (Dec 22, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Exactly. My newest toy:


Nice!
I have the 3032e with an FEL.  I'm always amazed how many ways I find to use it.
its acquisition was a major milestone in my race for more "toys" and one I looked forward to for many years.


----------



## gggvan (Dec 28, 2019)

semipro said:


> Nice!
> I have the 3032e with an FEL.  I'm always amazed how many ways I find to use it.
> its acquisition was a major milestone in my race for more "toys" and one I looked forward to for many years.



My idea of a dream toy. Takes up less space.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 28, 2019)

gggvan said:


> My idea of a dream toy. Takes up less space.


Been there, done that.  Doesn't get much wood split or moved, tho.


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2019)

Best to start a new thread in the Inglenook for new toys.
Back to the spirit of this thread, think about your kids dealing with all this crap.


----------



## BeautifulBC (Dec 29, 2019)

I moved about 4.5 years ago, after 17 years in the same home...I purged a lot of stuff while packing to move. Probably half of the stuff came with me, the rest was sold, donated, or hauled to the dump.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2019)

I dont think ill live long enough to get rid of it all before my kids have to deal with it.  Thats the bright side of "you cant take it with you" much of it you dont want to take.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 5, 2020)

We made 7 international moves in 12 years time. Man, you collect a lot of stuff that way.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 6, 2020)

My Christmas present:


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 6, 2020)

Thats an interesting way to store your firewood. Did you employ some kind of anti bug treatment on the wall behind to discourage critters from navigating to your wall board?


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 6, 2020)

velvetfoot said:


> … My Christmas present:



I now know who was at the top of Santa's "nice" list.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 6, 2020)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Thats an interesting way to store your firewood. Did you employ some kind of anti bug treatment on the wall behind to discourage critters from navigating to your wall board?


No.  Just the unpainted plywood.   Powderpost beetles are an issue, somewhat.


----------



## semipro (Jan 6, 2020)

begreen said:


> Best to start a new thread in the Inglenook for new toys.
> Back to the spirit of this thread, think about your kids dealing with all this crap.


My wife and I agreed that a shared resolution this year would be to get rid of one possession per day (on average).
Its going well so far.  As fun as it was to acquire stuff there's a lot of satisfaction in getting rid of it too.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 18, 2020)

semipro said:


> My wife and I agreed that a shared resolution this year would be to get rid of one possession per day (on average).
> Its going well so far.  As fun as it was to acquire stuff there's a lot of satisfaction in getting rid of it too.


That's a good strategy. But my wife couldn't do it. Agree with your idea, I still like getting new stuff,  but I think small now, literally .


----------

